# Worming



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I need to buy some more wormer for Willow. Drontal puppy suspension says that they need a different formula after 12 weeks because it doesn't cover tape worm but I'm not sure what it is I need to buy or how often I need to worm. The first vet I saw at my practice said once a month until 6 months. The vetinary nurses and the vet I saw with Willow said every 2 weeks until 6 months and Willow's vet at the breeders said once a month too. What do I do after that? Mylo is over 6 months now so when do I need to worm him from now on? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We give Interceptor and it's given to puppies once every 2 weeks until they're 3 months and then once monthly until they're 6 months. After that, it's once every 3 months.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks! What's interceptor? Do you know if they sell it in the UK?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Not sure if it's available in the UK. It protects against heartworm, roundworm, hookworm and whipworm. It doesn't protect against tape worm. We don't worm for tape worm here because we don't have fleas in the area (we did get fleas but got them on vacation). I believe that tape worms are visible in stool.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't think we need to worm for heart worm as I've never heard it mentioned in regards to UK. We do have fleas here but I've never had a dog that's gotten fleas. The inlaw's cat has though.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

You could also give Trifexis if they sell it in the UK. It prevents and kills feas and protects against heartworm and intestinal parasites other than tapeworm. Unfortunately Lady did have tapeworm once and you can see it in the stool. It was a once dose tablet to get rid of it. With Trifexis, you give it once a month and they are protected from "most" things they get into.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. I've had a look and I can't find any mention of it being available in the UK


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Your vet will know what you should protect against in your area. We protect against heart worm here in the summer because we're in one of the few bad heart worm areas in Canada. It really depends on the risk factors of where you live. Wonder if there's a separate preventative just for tape worm? I don't think that it would be a huge risk if they're not exposed to fleas regularly, but I could be wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I looked at the Drontal website. They're the ones my vet stocks and there's a Drontal plus which is still suitable for puppies. It works on all worms that are a problem in the UK according to their website. I got some from amazon and I emailed Drontal to ask about dosage and how often to use  Thanks for all your input everyone


----------

